# Make Money Cooking from Home! mytable app is looking for both Professional Chefs & Home Cooks!



## sadie wilson

mytable is looking for the best chefs in Los Angeles. It doesn't matter if you're a professional chef with some extra time on your hands, a culinary student trying to put yourself through school or a stay-at-home parent who makes a killer mushroom stew. If you think you can cook, we want to talk to you.

On August 17th we are expanding to the following neighborhoods, NOW is the time to apply! 
Hollywood
West Hollywood
Silverlake
Los Feliz
Echo Park
Beverly Hills
Mid Wilshire 
Mid City
Santa Monica
Venice
Marina Del Rey
Brentwood
Mar Vista
Culver City
Palms
Playa Vista

Please fill out the form if you think this is for you:
https://mytable.wufoo.com/forms/make-money-cooking-from-your-kitchen-with-mytable/

What is mytable:
mytable is an iOS and Android app thats a marketplace for home cooks. We work with you to find your best meals and we help you list them on mytable. We run a dinner service from 5 to 9 pm and work with you to find days during the week you can cook during those hours. Eaters can order your meals and we provide drivers to pickup the meal from your house and deliver directly to the eater. You keep most of the proceeds from the meal. The more meals you sell the more money you will make 

Checkout mytable app at the links below or visit us at http://mytable.org/.

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mytable-home-cooked-meal-pickup/id975876567?mt=8
Android- https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mytable

If we think you have what it takes, after filling out the form, we will reach out!
do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## chefbuba

Then there is this..........http://mytable.org/


----------



## flipflopgirl

Really?

See no mention of inspected kitchens.

Tempted to drop a dime..... but someone will eventually get sick and do it for me.

mimi


----------



## cheflayne

> *As a Chef, you acknowledge and agree that you are solely responsible for any and all Meals you offer to Diners. * As a Chef, you represent and warrant that in addition to your full compliance with all applicable food safety laws, rules, and regulations, any Meal you offer will not breach any agreements you have entered into with any third parties, and will not conflict with the rights of any third parties. Moreover, you acknowledge and agree that you are solely responsibility for your adherence to any taxation requirements, as well as any and all applicable laws beyond the above-referenced food safety laws, rules, and regulations, including but not limited to zoning laws and license laws.


----------



## halb

Hmmm. Guess I wasn't too far off when I mentioned UBER and their thumbing their nose at the laws in another thread awhile back about supper clubs.


----------



## flipflopgirl

cheflayne said:


> *As a Chef, you acknowledge and agree that you are solely responsible for any and all Meals you offer to Diners. * As a Chef, you represent and warrant that in addition to your full compliance with all applicable food safety laws, rules, and regulations, any Meal you offer will not breach any agreements you have entered into with any third parties, and will not conflict with the rights of any third parties. Moreover, you acknowledge and agree that you are solely responsibility for your adherence to any taxation requirements, as well as any and all applicable laws beyond the above-referenced food safety laws, rules, and regulations, including but not limited to zoning laws and license laws.
Click to expand...

Any mention of a vetting process or do they just take your word for it?

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

I am not much of a reader learner (more of a visual type) but I think I pretty much got the gist of things (thanks for the link @cheflayne ).

Pretty much anyone who "thinks they can cook" can be considered for this program.

Company requires strict adherence to all laws re the kitchens and personal licensing but doesn't sound like they require proof.

As a diner you cannot hold the company responsible for any meal purchased (it's all on the "chef" who of course is licensed, inspected and carries insurance because of course said chef has promised these are in place) so you are SOL if you croak.

Oh .... they can change the wording of anything posted on their social media sites.

It could be a nice gig if you have already have an inspected kitchen to work from but as these "chefs" have all their info posted they will be easy for pickings for the Texas HD inspectors if they don't.

The food trucks already have a rough time of it because of the cottage law (it created a LOT of ill will between the home bakers and the TRA).

I can only imagine what is gonna happen when these delivery only chefs become a threat to the brick and mortar bottom lines.

Should be interesting to watch.

mimi


----------



## alexthechef

i'm in san diego. I'm interested.


----------



## flipflopgirl

AlexTheChef said:


> i'm in san diego. I'm interested.


Alex I think they want you to use the link to apply.

mimi


----------



## alexthechef

flipflopgirl said:


> Alex I think they want you to use the link to apply.
> 
> mimi


I was implying that I'm not in the area, and that i'm interested if they come to my area, which is why i didn't apply.

Thanks for the input mimi.

alex.


----------



## flipflopgirl

AlexTheChef said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex I think they want you to use the link to apply.
> 
> mimi
> 
> 
> 
> I was implying that I'm not in the area, and that i'm interested if they come to my area, which is why i didn't apply.
> 
> Thanks for the input mimi.
> 
> alex.
Click to expand...

Ahhhh.

Makes sense.

mimi


----------



## meezenplaz

So it sounds to me like Mytable is basically a marketing arm for local professional cooks, yah?

And I say "professional" because even though the PR touts "anyone who thinks they

can cook", and right from their home, the truth is only food-safety certified...people...that either operate

from, or have access to, a heath approved, permitted kitchen can engage in this legally, in virtually

every state in the US. After all, you're providing food for public consumption for monetary gain.

So even though they _say it, _Josephine homemaker who knows all Bobby Flay's recipes,

(maybe even his shoe size /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif) and wants to offer her great home cooking, simply can't do this legally

out of her home. 

Which of course is a good thing, from a public health protection standpoint, but it does IMO make

the statements implying anyone can do this, a bit misleading at best.


----------



## halb

Meezenplaz said:


> So it sounds to me like Mytable is basically a marketing arm for local professional cooks, yah?
> 
> And I say "professional" because even though the PR touts "anyone who thinks they
> 
> can cook", and right from their home, the truth is only food-safety certified...people...that either operate
> 
> from, or have access to, a heath approved, permitted kitchen can engage in this legally, in virtually
> 
> every state in the US. After all, you're providing food for public consumption for monetary gain.
> 
> So even though they _say it, _Josephine homemaker who knows all Bobby Flay's recipes,
> 
> (maybe even his shoe size /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif) and wants to offer her great home cooking, simply can't do this legally
> 
> out of her home.
> 
> Which of course is a good thing, from a public health protection standpoint, but it does IMO make
> 
> the statements implying anyone can do this, a bit misleading at best.


It' a bit more sinister than that. You don't make a statement like "_It doesn't matter if you're a... culinary student trying to put yourself through school or a stay-at-home parent who makes a killer mushroom stew. If you think you can cook, we want to talk to you_" unless you are saying screw the laws. There is no way that people like this could sell food legally. All that legal crap in the contract is just to cover THEIR ass so they can say it's not their fault WHEN something happens.

It seems like if somebody creates an app for something they think they can get around the legalities. As I said, this is very much like the UBER business model and I'm sure whoever is behind it only sees the opportunity to make $$$$$$ by exploiting well meaning people (both cooks and customers) who don't know any better.

If this was on the "up and up" why wouldn't they be recruiting restaurants, caterers, etc instead?


----------



## flipflopgirl

Because @HalB ....that business model has already been covered.

There is one in my area (The Takeout Taxi).

It has been in and out of business for a decade preying mostly on the night shift hospital employees who are sick of Chinese food.

I have been pondering this thread (I have no real life lol ;-) and just because there is a ton of legalese there to discourage blowback it is only a disclaimer and is only as good as the paper it is printed on.

Anyone with an attorney can sue (civil cases) and sometimes the local DA's office will pick a case to try just to set precedence (those are criminal cases and very scary... I know because I used to watch Boston Legal).

Like I posted before it will be interesting to watch (esp the Austin branch as that city is a hotbed of under the radar cooking for cash).

mimi


----------



## foodpump

Whole thing reminds me of “ cozy meal”, basically a booking app that places customers in chef’s homes for a meal and cooking demo.
Never worked well here in Vancouver, cozymeal couldn’t seem to comprehend that in Vancouver we use Canadian dollars, we use kilometres ( since 1979), but the kicker is that cozymeal had a minimum of two people and a minimum of $50 per person. Factor in the prep time, the cooking time, the ingredients, the fact that this takes place in the chef’s home AND cozymeal’s cut ( which was never mentioned), it’s little wonder that it never took off.

Ahh... booking apps, stuff of dreams, eh?


----------



## mannlicher

Like it or not, with the circumstances of 2020, lockdowns, forced closings, mandated reduction in business capacity, mask and distancing rules, there are thousands of folks out of work in the hospitality segment, looking for some way to stay in the game. There are even more folks terrified to leave their house and go to eat. 
There will be all sorts of ideas tried in the coming months. The old business models may be gone forever.


----------



## halb

And like it or not, food safety and health department requirements haven't taken a back seat to covid. If you are qualified and work out of a legal kitchen fine. But if not, we don't need more sick people.


----------



## pagedeveloper

So my issue with this is that, they work with you to get the best dishes that you can make. So I say that I will cook on Monday, and Friday. So two problems. I buy food for a service of 30 assuming that I know that I will get 30 orders for the night. Now, I get 50 orders, so I am loosing 20 orders because I have ran out of food. Then the other side is that I order enough food for 30 orders again, and I get two. So now I have a lot of food that I have "PAID" for that is going to go to waste. 

As many of you have stated, what about inspections and or safety? I was looking at being personal chef to help people with cooking. One of the things that is covered is that "I can not cook in my own home kitchen. I must use a commercial kitchen. Which for me here in OC I have three or four within blocks of me. So that is not a problem. At what point do I have a break even at best for the work, food, kitchen rental, or waster.

Then what about I have use some kind of nut, or shell fish in a dish. Thinking that I have cleaned up well. An for some reason I missed one little spot and now I serve that to a person with "HIGH" allergy to either one of those. Who is going to take care of the court cost, lost of what ever the family or individual sues me for?? 

As a personal chef you still need to have insurance for anything that you cook. I like the idea of this, but they need to give you more of an idea that what is going to be your issue and what they will cover as the person you work for. Also if anyone does this, please make sure you have your own insurance to be sure that if the MYTABLE turns their nose up at you because they do not want to help. You do not loose your business, or home, or anything else that someone might try to take.


----------

